# frontosa queries



## eddyg (Jan 13, 2006)

hi *** got a 240l tank with a pictus catfish and a common plec. i have kept and bred tanganika cichlids and malawi cichlids in the past but never a frontosa.

i really want to make a planted aquarium out of this tank so im wondering if frontosas can be kept with plants because i know most other african cichlids *** kept cant. also im wondering if anyone has ever kept frontosas with polypterus ornatus before as they would seem like ideal tankmates for me. are frontosas ok to be kept on their own?

any other suggestions?

thanks eddyg


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

What are the dimensions of the tank. The volume works out to be about a 65 US gallon tank. I think it is going to be way to small. Fronts can get over 12 inches and they are open water swimmers, so do best in a 6ft or longer tank.


----------



## eddyg (Jan 13, 2006)

the tank is 4ft x 15inches x 18 inches

cheers


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

You could possibly do a single front, though they really work better in groups. They seem to be easily spooked when alone or very small groups.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

-well, the bad news is your tank is considered too small for anything other than a single front. even then, you must consider it a crowded arrangement once that fish reaches maturity. females are less demanding on space, but most of us want a male. you could play with a trio, but breeding is a no-go in such a small space, and you will likely regret the whole idea within a year. i could get pm'ed here just for suggesting it.
-if the poly is clever, it could stay for a while. eventually, your front will likely try to taste it. damage could occur to either in that attempt. best bet is to offer it some floating type of debris that allows it to stay to the surface area. a female front will also help this pairing to work out.
-suspended plants with heavy stem (eg. anubia) should be ok, but anything planted will have a tough time establishing. all frontosa are continuously mouthing substrate, and that activity will uproot most any progress. frontosa also prefer low light, so plant options are limited in that dept. also. some surface cover plants, that would help keep the poly hidden, might also keep a single front from sketching out, and assist it to roam the tank relaxed. HTH.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

That aquarium may be too small for a Front. You can try asking in the Frontosa section of the forums, as they will have a better idea of what you'll be able to keep.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Eddyg: I will merge your topic together. In the future, please don't start 2 threads with the same question.

I would have to agree that your tank is too small for a group of frontosa. Some might suggest you can keep 1. My suggestion is no. Frontosa really do better in a group.


----------

